# Java Moss



## minnowcrazy (May 1, 2011)

Is this a good plant for a beginner? I was thinking of adding some to my tank, but I'm not really sure how to even go about it. I currently have the standard fluorescent light that came with my tank kit. 

is there way i can go about planting this in my tank without a lot of headache and C02 and all that?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

tie it to an ornament away from your filter intake. Java moss is a nice, easy low-light plant, but you don't want it around your impeller.


----------



## minnowcrazy (May 1, 2011)

How do I care for it though? Do I have to trim it? Fertilizers?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Rinse it in the sink, it accumulates crud. Move handfuls to other tank or sell if it gets too large. It doesn't need anything. IME the only things that kill it are salt and being covered in algae.


----------

